# Anyone on the Long Island rail road as an apprentice?



## parks23

Just looking to explore my options.. if anyone is on can you share what the starting wages are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

There is really not an apprenticeship per se. Some departments have helper positions, like 3rd rail. Basically you just apply for positions you see online, take a test and have an interview. Once in you are on probation for a year. After that you can apply for positions in other departments when they post. Full wage right now for most electricians is 36.91. You'd start at 70% of that, about 26/hr. Takes like 7 years to reach top pay, 70,70,75,80,90,95 and then 100%, I think. Overtime depends, some departments get tons, others not so much. If you're hungry for money you'll find your way to one of the ones with heavy OT.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

dreamcrusher28 said:


> There is really not an apprenticeship per se. Some departments have helper positions, like 3rd rail. Basically you just apply for positions you see online, take a test and have an interview. Once in you are on probation for a year. After that you can apply for positions in other departments when they post. Full wage right now for most electricians is 36.91. You'd start at 70% of that, about 26/hr. Takes like 7 years to reach top pay, 70,70,75,80,90,95 and then 100%, I think. Overtime depends, some departments get tons, others not so much. If you're hungry for money you'll find your way to one of the ones with heavy OT.


Sounds pretty decent!:thumbsup:


----------



## parks23

When I was looking at the positions online (newsday) they have all the positions and salaries dating back to 2009. The positions say "lineman cable splice apprentice" "lineman cable splicer" and "lineman cable splice truck driver".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> There is really not an apprenticeship per se. Some departments have helper positions, like 3rd rail. Basically you just apply for positions you see online, take a test and have an interview. Once in you are on probation for a year. After that you can apply for positions in other departments when they post. Full wage right now for most electricians is 36.91. You'd start at 70% of that, about 26/hr. Takes like 7 years to reach top pay, 70,70,75,80,90,95 and then 100%, I think. Overtime depends, some departments get tons, others not so much. If you're hungry for money you'll find your way to one of the ones with heavy OT.




Are you saying there is no apprenticeship? Or that's basically what the apprenticeship is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> There is really not an apprenticeship per se. Some departments have helper positions, like 3rd rail. Basically you just apply for positions you see online, take a test and have an interview. Once in you are on probation for a year. After that you can apply for positions in other departments when they post. Full wage right now for most electricians is 36.91. You'd start at 70% of that, about 26/hr. Takes like 7 years to reach top pay, 70,70,75,80,90,95 and then 100%, I think. Overtime depends, some departments get tons, others not so much. If you're hungry for money you'll find your way to one of the ones with heavy OT.




And full wage is 36 an hour for the rail road? Or 36 an hour in general for electricians 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

I'd just Google mta jobs and try to find something directly related to the RR. Forget the site but it posts all MTA stuff, LIRR, TA, Metro North, etc.


----------



## dreamcrusher28

parks23 said:


> dreamcrusher28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is really not an apprenticeship per se. Some departments have helper positions, like 3rd rail. Basically you just apply for positions you see online, take a test and have an interview. Once in you are on probation for a year. After that you can apply for positions in other departments when they post. Full wage right now for most electricians is 36.91. You'd start at 70% of that, about 26/hr. Takes like 7 years to reach top pay, 70,70,75,80,90,95 and then 100%, I think. Overtime depends, some departments get tons, others not so much. If you're hungry for money you'll find your way to one of the ones with heavy OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is no apprenticeship? Or that's basically what the apprenticeship is?
> 
> 
> Every department is different and I don't know much about the others, I'm in the Substation dept and we're kind of isolated, don't really work with other depts often. I know M of E when you get the job it's like a 6 month class mixed with OJT. Pretty sure there's no official NJATC apprenticeship. We've hired numerous guys halfway through their Local 25 or 3 apprenticeship. Basically if you can pass the test you're one of us, we'll teach ya!
Click to expand...


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> parks23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying there is no apprenticeship? Or that's basically what the apprenticeship is?
> 
> 
> Every department is different and I don't know much about the others, I'm in the Substation dept and we're kind of isolated, don't really work with other depts often. I know M of E when you get the job it's like a 6 month class mixed with OJT. Pretty sure there's no official NJATC apprenticeship. We've hired numerous guys halfway through their Local 25 or 3 apprenticeship. Basically if you can pass the test you're one of us, we'll teach ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the test on? I'm really hoping I can try and apply to be a lineman some but it sounds like it doesn't work that way  :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamcrusher28

And that 37/hr will likely be getting a small bump. We're currently working off the old contract that expired in December. So when the new one gets finalized we get back pay. TA just got 2.5% so im guessing we'll get something similar.


----------



## dreamcrusher28

Every departments test is different, some are easier than others. But if being a lineman is your goal you want to be in the High Tension department. But don't sit around and wait for them to post a job. Can't stress this enough, get a job in ANY department you can, even completely unrelated to electrical work, you can move after a year, when a job is posted. It may take longer but in the meantime you never know what you'll find. I'm really happy where I am but I could of taken several shots at jobs that pay more, some in management roles, and seemed pretty interesting. If I were a younger man I may have done that. But at the current time I couldn't imagine liking a job better than the one I have.


----------



## dreamcrusher28

Also the Communications dept has lineman too. So that's another option once you are here.


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> Also the Communications dept has lineman too. So that's another option once you are here.




What kind of work do you do in your department? My father is a master electrician and I work as a helper for him just doing what ever needs (running home runs, running wires, wiring up outlets, switches or anything really) <~~ just thought it'd be cool to know that 🤷🏼*♂🤷🏼*♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

I'm sure that work has nothing to do with what you do so Im sure I'd have to do some learning but that's the fun in it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

I started in Local 25 as a telecom tech, 7 years. Then switched to their A construction electrical division. Did the 5 year apprenticeship, mostly worked in commercial new construction/renovations. Never cared for it much, Was a hard worker but average in skill/knowledge/speed, at best lol. Which translated to intermittent employment. 

Got the job with the LIRR 5 years ago. We maintain, repair and sometimes rebuild the 100+ substations that provide power to the 3rd rail for train movement. Also supply power for the signal system. I love it and am a good, valued employee of something that's vital for Long Island/NYC. The island would literally collapse without it, despite what our idiot detractors spew online about it. Kick myself in the ass at least once a month for not applying here 5 years sooner!


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> I started in Local 25 as a telecom tech, 7 years. Then switched to their A construction electrical division. Did the 5 year apprenticeship, mostly worked in commercial new construction/renovations. Never cared for it much, Was a hard worker but average in skill/knowledge/speed, at best lol. Which translated to intermittent employment.
> 
> Got the job with the LIRR 5 years ago. We maintain, repair and sometimes rebuild the 100+ substations that provide power to the 3rd rail for train movement. Also supply power for the signal system. I love it and am a good, valued employee of something that's vital for Long Island/NYC. The island would literally collapse without it, despite what our idiot detractors spew online about it. Kick myself in the ass at least once a month for not applying here 5 years sooner!




That sounds really cool! Being apart of something that you know is helping the world stay working every day haha. How often do you go off the island? Or into the city? And how long are your shifts generally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

Most of the jobs in my dept are 8-4, M-F. We have a few night guys from 4-12 and a few weekend positions. I have one of them and am off Sun/Mon, could be M-F if I wanted but I like the weekend gig. Work mostly in Nassau and Queens but occasionally get sent anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> Most of the jobs in my dept are 8-4, M-F. We have a few night guys from 4-12 and a few weekend positions. I have one of them and am off Sun/Mon, could be M-F if I wanted but I like the weekend gig. Work mostly in Nassau and Queens but occasionally get sent anywhere and everywhere.




What part of the island are you on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

I'm out in center Moriches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

I live in coram and work in Mineola.


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> I live in coram and work in Mineola.




How long does it usually take you to commute to the job site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

About 15min to get to Ronkonkoma and the train to Mineola takes like 45min. A little longer on the way home cause I have to wait for the 420pm train plus transfer at Hicksville. On Saturdays i just drive to Mineola since there's no traffic.


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> About 15min to get to Ronkonkoma and the train to Mineola takes like 45min. A little longer on the way home cause I have to wait for the 420pm train plus transfer at Hicksville. On Saturdays i just drive to Mineola since there's no traffic.




Is the commute hard to get used to? That's definitely one thing I'm nervous about is commuting as I know it's not for everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

Nah I actually enjoy it. I jump on the 656am, read my paper, putz around on my phone and next thing ya know I'm there. Almost miss my stop sometimes cause it goes by so quick. Going home sometimes sucks but ive been catching rides with a co-worker so he can use the HOV, gets us both home a little earlier.


----------



## parks23

I see. I'm definitely gonna look into and most likely apply. My uncle is actually on the railroad and I think he is just finishing up some requirements to become an engineer in a few weeks. He's been there for around 3 or 4 years, said he would put in a good word for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parks23

And also a friend that I played sports with his dad is a general Forman so I might talk to him as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

What kind of work do you do in your department? My father is a master electrician and I work as a helper for him just doing what ever needs (running home runs, running wires, wiring up outlets, switches or anything really) <~~ just thought it'd be cool to know that 🤷🏼*♂🤷🏼*♂


I wanted to touch on this a bit. Guys in my department come from all different backgrounds, commercial, resi, former contractors, military....hell some weren't even electricians! But they had the electrical theory down that was needed to pass the test. 

Some tests are easier than others but they all have a common theme, they cover the basics in theory. Crack some books and learn it if you haven't already and you should be fine. There is a thread in General here with recent hires discussing their experience with testing into M of E. They work on train equipment. 

The whole process is just to find people capable of learning. Most who get hired in subststions know little about them. We beat you over the head day after day with tons of info on what you need to do and little by little you pick it up. Some take longer than others but eventually you get it.


----------



## parks23

So how exactly does it work? I just take a test for a job opening as soon as one comes out? Obviously after applying of course. And then say I get into a department just so I'm already apart of the RR and then work until more tests come out that I wanna do? Such as linework, or what you do or anything related to electric really.. I'm sure there's multiple things I'd enjoy doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

Apply online, pass test interview and drug screen, each dept varies slightly on the process. Once you're hired and finish 1 year probation, you can apply for any job you see online. You'll go thru their process to get hired, same as someone off the street. Several guys have left here for M of E, since they get more OT. They even had to go through the 2 week orientation all new hires get, even if they had worked here 10 years.


----------



## parks23

dreamcrusher28 said:


> Apply online, pass test interview and drug screen, each dept varies slightly on the process. Once you're hired and finish 1 year probation, you can apply for any job you see online. You'll go thru their process to get hired, same as someone off the street. Several guys have left here for M of E, since they get more OT. They even had to go through the 2 week orientation all new hires get, even if they had worked here 10 years.




Only thing I'd have a concern on is my drivers license... I'm thinking it won't matter but I might as well ask.. I got a 86 in a 55 on sunrise highway and hopfully I get that speeding ticket knocked down with no points. But say I do have points on my driving record will that hinder me at all? And just for the hell of it I also have my CDL permit if that Helps me in any departments 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcrusher28

Don't think a speeding ticket would hurt. Not sure if the CDL would help but definitely mention it on your resume. Just be honest about your record, medical stuff, anything that's documented. If they find out you knowingly lied that's a problem.


----------

